# Welches RetroGame spielt ihr grade?



## JimJupiter (15. Januar 2016)

Hi

hab über die Suche nix gefunden (wundert mich zwar etwas, aber ok)

Spiele die man immer schon geliebt hat oder die man mal spielen will/wollte ...

mit System und Erscheinungsjahr - Fang mal an ...


*PC: Quake 4 (Erscheinungsjahr: 2005)*


----------



## MichaelG (15. Januar 2016)

Naja 2005 und Retro ist vielleicht etwas zu kurz gesprungen. Retro wären bei mir 8 oder 16 bit-Games, Pixeloptik-Games u.ä. im Stile oder aus den 80er Jahren. Aber Quake 4 aus 2005 sicher (noch) nicht. Dann wäre Mafia 1 ja auch Retro. Ebenso Half-Life 2.


----------



## JimJupiter (15. Januar 2016)

Naja, so eng soll das nicht gesehen werden - 80er Games gehören natürlich auch dazu - 
halt Games die schon ein gewisses Alter haben - und seit 2005 sind schon jede Menge
Kellergänge mit Wumme durchgelaufen worden


----------



## MichaelG (15. Januar 2016)

Wenn das so ist:

Aktuell läuft bei mir Silent Hunter 3
Dann zocke ich gern mal wieder Max Payne 1/2
Mafia 1
Der Pate 1
Doom 3
Project IGI
NFS Porsche
Outcast
Red Baron 1/2 3D


----------



## Batze (15. Januar 2016)

Nicht ganz so Alt, aber immerhin,

Bundesliga Manager Hattrick 1994
Spiel ich immer mal wieder an. 
Bester Fußball Manager aller Zeiten.

Dann wären da noch 
PGA Golf (1991) 
Rally Racing 97 (1996)
Commandos (1998 )
Und wenn ich mal ne runde Ballern will dann kram ich meine alten Maps raus und zock ne Runde UT 99.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Januar 2016)

Bei Commandos brauch ich eine CPU-Bremse.


----------



## Batze (15. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei Commandos brauch ich eine CPU-Bremse.



Ich net, hab für sowas noch nen alten Windows 98SE Rechner mit einer feinen Intel 333MHZ CPU 64 MB RAM  und Geforce 2 GTS Karte am werkeln.
Habe ich mir vor ein paar Jahren mal zusammengebaut eben für diese alten Sachen.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Januar 2016)

Yess. Das wäre wirklich eine gute Idee. Muß mal sehen ob ich irgend wo her günstig an einen alten PC mit Pentium II oder so herankomme.  Mit dem aktuellen PC ohne CPU-Bremse ist Commandos unspielbar.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (15. Januar 2016)

Spiele die bei mir alle paar Jahre gezockt werden sind:

Startopia
Dungeon Keeper 1 + 2
Street Wars - Constructor Underworld
Industrie Gigant 2
Jede Menge NES + SNES Klassiker


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Januar 2016)

Ich packe alle Paar Jahre immer gerne "Monkey Island 1", "Worms" und "Riddle of Master Lu" aus. Ab und an auch mal "Siedler 2".


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (15. Januar 2016)

Nicht Retro, aber im Retro Stil spiele ich grade wie ein Bekloppter Shovel Knight durch. Da ist bei mir seit langem mal wieder der Trophäenhunger geweckt, wer die Megaman Serie mag, wird Shovel Knight lieben. Einfach ausprobieren, Gameplay, Grafik und Soundtrack sind perfekt


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Januar 2016)

Alles, was nach 2000 erschienen ist, sehe ich nicht wirklich als Retro. Was ich immer wieder gerne spiele, sind die alten Lucas Arts Adventures, allen voraus *The Secret of Monkey Island*. Aber auch *Monkey Island 2*, *Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis*, *Day of the Tentacle* und *Sam & Max hit the Road* spiele ich immer wieder gerne.

*Ultima Underworld* (RPG aus dem Jahr 1992) steht bei mir auch wieder auf der To-Do-Liste. Hab's vor ein paar Jahren zuletzt gespielt, konnte es da wegen eines Bugs aber nicht durchspielen. Da der Bug bei der GOG-Version aber gefixt sein soll, werde ich es evtl. im Laufe des Jahres nochmal versuchen.

*Outcast* und *Thief 2* (Teil 1 ist auch toll, Teil 2 hat aber besser designte Missionen, finde ich) hab ich auch vor nicht allzu langer Zeit noch gespielt.

*edit* Beinahe vergessen: Hab vor einigen Monaten noch *Dark Forces 2 Jedi Knight* durchgespielt. Hat immer noch soviel Spaß gemacht, wie damals.

Auch wenn es im Jahr 2002 erschienen ist, würde ich auch *The Elder Scrolls 3 - Morrowind* noch dazuzählen. Bis heute eines meiner Lieblingsspiele und weder Vorgänger, noch Nachfolger können dem Spiel meiner Meinung nach auch nur annähernd das Wasser reichen. Das Spiel ist, genauso wie die Lucas Arts Adventures, auf meiner Festplatte Dauergast.

Ich würde an sich gerne viele weitere ältere Spiele spielen (Lands of Lore 3 muss unbedingt noch durch), aber leider fehlt mir da ein wenig die Zeit zu.

Ich spiele aber auch ab und zu gerne neuere Spiele, die grafisch und/oder spielerisch im Stil der 90er gehalten sind, z. B. die *Blackwell-Reihe* (Point & Click Adventures), *Pillars of Eternity* (RPG im Baldurs Gate Stil) oder *Legend of Grimrock 1 & 2* (Oldschool-Dungeoncrawler mit moderner Optik).


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Januar 2016)

spiel eigentlich regelmäßig "Retro"-Spiele (also Spiele der 90er bzw. frühen 2000er, ab und an auch 80er Sachen wie SMB1)

da werden Kindheits/Jugend-Erinnerungen wach


----------



## Holyangel (17. Januar 2016)

Wonderboy in Monsterland (PC-Engine, 1987) und Alex Kidd in Miracle World (Master System, 1986) habe ich mal vor ein paar Monaten gespielt. Dind für mich immer noch sehr gut designte Spiele


----------



## erkosh (17. Januar 2016)

Roller Coaster Tycoon 3
Total War Rome (erster Teil)
Total War Medieval 2

Rome meistens nur, wenn ich auf dem Lappi spielen muss, denn auf meinem Lappi laufen nicht so viele Spiele.
Die anderen beiden, spiele ich auch immer mal wieder auf meinem normalen Rechner.

Company of Heroes 1 wird auch wieder installiert, wenn ich meinen Key finde.


----------



## random-rick (31. Januar 2016)

ich zocke aktuell gern paradroid. ist von 1985 und gibt's auch als remake, genannt "project paradroid". aber ich bevorzuge das original


----------



## lomdomsilver (18. Februar 2016)

Aktuell zocke ich  das alte Worms und teilweise Die Siedler 2. Aber auch mal wieder die LucasArts-Adventures werden immer wieder mal gerne gespielt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Februar 2016)

lomdomsilver schrieb:


> Aktuell zocke ich  das alte Worms und teilweise Die Siedler 2. Aber auch mal wieder die LucasArts-Adventures werden immer wieder mal gerne gespielt


Zufälle gibt's... Worms packe ich auch ab und an bei Steam an, und ein Paar Runden Siedler 2 gönne ich mir immer zwischendurch auf'm Tablet.

Da hat jemand einen ausgezeichneten Oldie-Spielegeschmack, auch im Bezug auf die LA-Klassiker. [emoji3] [emoji106]


----------



## BigKahuna01 (21. Februar 2016)

Ich habe gerade Fahrenheit: The Indigo Propephecy durchgespielt (2005). Ist ein tolles Spiel! Ob 2005 jetzt als retro gilt ist halt Ansichtssache, aber ältere Spiele kriegt man immer schwerer zum Laufen auf modernen PCs/Betriebssystemen. Sonst hätte ich auch Kotor 1 und 2 längst mal wieder gespielt


----------



## Retrodrache (29. Januar 2017)

Aktuell Star Wars - Galactic Battlegrounds (2001), welches ich mir erst kürzlich gekauft hatte. Es spielt sich wie ein Mod zu Age of Empires II, kommt aber nie an dessen Klasse ran. Aber zwischendurch ist es schon ganz nett und bietet so tolle Einheiten wie AT-ATs und im Gegensatz zu AoE2 gibt es eben auch Lufteinheiten.


----------



## ExigeS2RGB (29. Januar 2017)

Bei mir läuft aktuell Dune 2000 aus 1998 allerdings in der Gruntmod Version da diese Windows 10 Kompatibilität hat


----------



## arrgh (12. September 2017)

Hach, Dune 2000. Schon allein wegen des Soundtracks spiel ich es immer wieder mal. Grandios komponiert.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sNPUOoQoukk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (12. September 2017)

Bin voll im Retro Fieber mit GTA V. Das habe ich seit Release auf der Platte und spiele es regelmäßig.Irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht das Game zu deinstallieren weil es mich immer mal wieder packt ne Runde dieses Game zu spielen.Ist einfach ein geiler Klassiker der immer Spaß macht.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (12. September 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei Commandos brauch ich eine CPU-Bremse.



Für solche Klassiker kann man sich doch eine kleine Windows 95 Virtual Machine einrichten.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Bin voll im Retro Fieber mit GTA V.



lol???

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2017)

GTA V = GTA VICE City???


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (12. September 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> GTA V = GTA VICE City???



Grand Theft Auto V on Steam
Von dem Spiel siehe Link rede ich. Keine Ahnung wie du auf Vice City kommst.Wenn ich Vice City meine dann schreibe ich Vice City und nicht GTA V .  
Da ich GTA V damals schon auf 360 durchgespielt hatte ist es schon Asbach uralt für mich aber immer noch richtig geil.Ich rede vom SP der MP ist nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei...........


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2017)

Naja aber Retro ist schon einmal eine andere Hausnummer....


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (12. September 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja aber Retro ist schon einmal eine andere Hausnummer....



Spiele die2 bis 3 Jahre alt und gut sind sehe ich persönlich schon als Retro an. Alles Ansichtssache mein Guter.


----------



## KylRoy (13. September 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Spiele die2 bis 3 Jahre alt und gut sind sehe ich persönlich schon als Retro an. Alles Ansichtssache mein Guter.


Nur bist du damit wohl der einzige.

Für Retro Games musst du nach allgemeiner Auffassung schon in die Neunziger zurückgehen. 

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (13. September 2017)

Alt und Retro sind nun mal zwei verschiedene Dinge. Wobei Alt eben relativ ist. Retro ist für mich auch 8 und 16 Bit und davor. Alt ist PS1 Ära bis Ende PS2 Ära. Alles nach 2005 ist für mich immer noch recht aktuell.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (13. September 2017)

GTA V ist für mich noch so neu, dass ich es noch nicht gespielt habe. 

Edit: Weil ich gefragt werde, wie ich das meine. Es kennt sicher jeder das Gefühl ein neues Spiel haben zu wollen. Leider kann man sich nicht allen neuen Spielen gleichzeitig widmen und selektiert. GTA V lasse ich persönlich zwar schon länger außen vor, weil ich immer gerade etwas anderes "besser" finde, aber ich habe es auch noch nicht abgehakt. Zähle es im weitesten Sinn also weiterhin zu den neueren Spielen. Release war am 14.4.2015 (PC)


----------



## arrgh (13. September 2017)

Spiele gerade zum ersten mal _Company of Heroes_. Hat mich zuvor nie so wirklich interessiert, jetzt bin ich jedoch hin und weg. Gibts hier Leute, die noch online spielen?


----------



## Elektrostuhl (14. September 2017)

Zu meinen absoluten Lieblingspielen, die ich immer mal wieder einlege und als Retro bezeichne, gehören: Galaga, Dig Dug und Pacman, neben diverser anderer Automaten-Hits mit denen ich groß geworden bin.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. September 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Zu meinen absoluten Lieblingspielen, die ich immer mal wieder einlege und als Retro bezeichne, gehören: Galaga, Dig Dug und Pacman, neben diverser anderer Automaten-Hits mit denen ich groß geworden bin.



Hast du die hier geholt?
Save 75% on ARCADE GAME SERIES: DIG DUG on Steam
Save 75% on ARCADE GAME SERIES: GALAGA on Steam
Save 75% on ARCADE GAME SERIES: PAC-MAN on Steam

Da kann man diese Spiele nämlich auch auf dem PC zocken.


----------



## Dabiba90 (15. September 2017)

Es gibt viele Seiten die Kostenlos die alten Spiele anbieten wie  Command & Conquer: Der Tiberiumkonflikt (1995 auf win 95) oder Warlords  1 (1990 Dos) die ich immer mal gerne Spiele. Bei Dos Spielen muss die gute Dosbox herhalten und bei allen Spielen ab win 95 kann man bei jeder .exe die Kompatibilität unter den Eigenschaften einstellen. Das geht ab Win 7. Daher braucht man dann sich auch keine extra Maschine auf den Rechner zu holen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (15. September 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hast du die hier geholt?
> Save 75% on ARCADE GAME SERIES: DIG DUG on Steam
> Save 75% on ARCADE GAME SERIES: GALAGA on Steam
> Save 75% on ARCADE GAME SERIES: PAC-MAN on Steam
> ...



Gesehen ja, aber nicht geholt weil mir das Automaten-Feeling fehlte. Deswegen habe ich mir extra dafür einen Automaten ( sogenanntes Cabinet ) gebaut.


----------



## daLexi (15. September 2017)

Nach fast 17 Jahren Pause habe ich X-COM: Apocalypse wieder vor einer Weile geholt... 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/7660/XCOM_Apocalypse/
Ist immer noch genau das gleiche Spielgefühl wie damals... 
und noch ne Runde, und noch ne Runde... Schlaf wird überbewertet... 
Huch, ich muss zur Arbeit...


----------



## arrgh (27. September 2017)

daLexi schrieb:


> Nach fast 17 Jahren Pause habe ich X-COM: Apocalypse wieder vor einer Weile geholt...
> X-COM: Apocalypse on Steam
> Ist immer noch genau das gleiche Spielgefühl wie damals...
> und noch ne Runde, und noch ne Runde... Schlaf wird überbewertet...
> Huch, ich muss zur Arbeit...



Das Spiel ist damals komplett an mir voruebergezogen. Vielleicht sollte ich mir das mal naeher ansehen... Spiele zur Zeit gerade das XCOM von 2012. Und ja: Es ist grandios. Aber irgendwie war das Original auf dem Amiga viel packender. Zumindest von der Atmosphaere her. Lag nicht zuletzt an der herrlichen musikalischen Untermalung, die auf dem Amiga ausnahmslos besser als auf dem PC war. Fuer die Unglaeubigen hier gleich mal eine Kostprobe:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZAyzVA8Z9xI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xqqB2Btu3wQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (27. September 2017)

Da man es hier ja nicht so eng sieht...

*Speedball 2* ( ehrlich gesagt, mittlerweile die HD Version) 
*Pirates !* ( einmal im Jahr muss ich da ran)
*SEGA Classic Collection *( PS2) ua. mit* Outrun *und *Golden Axe*

In möchte in naher Zukunft ich eigentlich nochmals* GTA III* durchspielen. Ob dafür die Zeit bleibt, steht aber auf einem anderen Zettel


----------



## arrgh (23. Dezember 2021)

*Die Siedler 3 (1999)*

Meine Güte, ist das ein knuffiges Gewusele. Neben dem allerersten Teil und dem Remake des zweiten ist dies nun mein drittes Siedler-Spiel, mit dem ich mich, irgendwie passend zur Weihnachtszeit, beschäftige.

Die direkte Steuerung der Einheiten empfinde ich nicht als allzu gravierenden Bruch mit der Tradition, wohl aber den Verzicht auf die Weglegung. Das war für mich immer schon eine wichtige Kernmechanik des Spiels, aber seis drum, dafür überwiegen die anderen positiven Dinge, wie die niedliche Grafik, Musik und die unterschiedlichen Völker.

Achja und die Cutscenes... Nicht so wirklich der schönste Zeichenstil, dafür aber genau mein Humor und wunderbar vertont... "Wisst ihr was das heißt? Monotheismus!"





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EsZrBZZASq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

